

A fresh take on an icon - atularora
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/03/fresh-take-on-icon.html

======
perplexes
Bad graphic design. The spinny wheel thing from the ads is way better. They
still have hints of shading on the new logo, but it looks horrible and flat.

